# Illinois Looking for a female rat



## treehouse (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, 

A few days ago my wife and I have bought 2 female rats from Petco, 
however one of them has not survived a respiratory disease despite veterinary care. 

The other one is alive and well, but is taking antibiotics to rule out any disease. 

In one to two weeks we want to adopt a female rat (about 6 - 9 weeks old) so that our Dulka is not lonely. 

We will not adopt a rat from anyone who sells rats to pet stores/breeds strictly for sale, we have learned our lesson regarding those places. 

We live Glenview IL, and are willing to travel up to 50 miles / 1.5 hours

If you can recommend someone in our vicinity who we can adopt a rat from, this will be also appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

Look at humane societys and rescues online. They might have a girl you could not only get as a friend for Dulka but also save her and give her a better quality life.


----------



## treehouse (Oct 25, 2011)

Most websites are outdated, don't show all available places, and many breeders in my area have suspended their work. 

Therefore I would greatly appreciate some specifics.


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

Im not familiar with Illinois so i cant really help you much with that, but if you look in a phone book you should be able to find humane societies near you


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Try http://www.petfinder.com/index.html.


----------



## treehouse (Oct 25, 2011)

Our vet has recommended a pet store which buys from independent breeders, the said shop is also supposedly providing good nutrition and the vet sees those rats often on annual checkups. 

I've called the store, they get 3 month old rats, which are often sociable ("stay on the shoulder and don't want to run away") they are also quarantined for two weeks to make sure they are healthy. The owner wasn't aware of people coming back with health concerns. 

Rats are bought very quickly, therefore people are put on waiting lists. 

What do you think about this option?


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

treehouse said:


> Our vet has recommended a pet store which buys from independent breeders, the said shop is also supposedly providing good nutrition and the vet sees those rats often on annual checkups.
> 
> I've called the store, they get 3 month old rats, which are often sociable ("stay on the shoulder and don't want to run away") they are also quarantined for two weeks to make sure they are healthy. The owner wasn't aware of people coming back with health concerns.
> 
> ...


I would do it in a heart beat if you cannot find a rescue any time soon since you need to keep your own rat happy. Make sure you quarantine the new ones at least two weeks.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

There are some rats for adoption in IL:

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?animal_type=Small&pet_breed=rat&location=illinois&startsearch=Search

Even petstores that get from individual breeders are supporting poor business, as no ethical breeder would sell to a pet store. I suggest reading this:

http://www.blackwolfrattery.com/redflags.html


----------



## treehouse (Oct 25, 2011)

smesyna said:


> There are some rats for adoption in IL:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...reed=rat&location=illinois&startsearch=Search
> 
> ...


That particular red flag refers to breeders who might be accused of hoping for a quick departure with their rats to avoid responsibility for caring of them. 

This pet store receives rats from this particular breeder, that are already 3 months old - that to me is a sign that he or she does not part with his o her rats quickly (which would be as soon as 5 weeks). 

What do you think? 


I'd like to know about the 2-week quarantine. If the store itself quarantined the rats for 2 weeks, are next two weeks going to be necessary?


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't trust the quarantine from a pet store as many animals come and go to and from there. It is annoying to do quarantine but will be a time worth investing in their health.


----------

